# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Προσπάθεια από Κάτω Πατήσια

## Vatos

Γεια σας 

Ασχολούμε με δίκτυα αρκετό καιρό συνήθως με cisco routers. Θέλω να μπώ στο δίκτυο πιό πολύ για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με ασύρματα δίκτυα. Προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ από κάτω πατήσια στο δίκτυο και έχω βρει τους παρακάτω κόμβους. Χρησιμοποιώ nano station NS2 για να σκανάρω τη περιοχή.

Sig Dbm NoiseDBM
awmn-8598 - -84 -92 2.432 5 
awmn_2851 - -88 -90 2.452 9 
awmn-841 - -87 -91 2.432 5 
awmn-9486 -82 -89 2.452 9 
Awmn-6275 - -91 -93 2.457 10
awmn_6985 - -95 -96 2.447 8
awmn-6610 -94 -95 2.422 3
awmn-1286AP -95 -96 2.427 4 
Awmn_3956 -95 -96 2.427 4

Θα ήθελα να μάθω καταρχήν σε ποιον από όλους θα μου προτείνατε να συνδεθώ και τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω όσο αφορά απόσταση και dbm.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## devilman

Καλώς ηρθες!
λοιπόν κατ'αρχας πήγαινε στο www.wind.awmn.net και εκεί δημιουργησε το στίγμα σου,στο χάρτη θα βρεις όλους τους κοντινούς σου κόμβους.
με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις θα μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς μοναχά σαν πελάτης πάνω σε κάποιον άλλο δλδ σε 802.11β(max 11mbps)(μιας και το δίκτυο δν έχει απ σε g).
τώρα σίγουρα θα πρέπει να συνδεθείς με αυτόν που έχεις το καλύτερο σήμα και αυτόν που έχει τους λιγότερους πελάτες(ο χάρτης θα σε βοηθήσει σε στοχευση κτλ).
θα μπορούσες όμως να μπείς και στην κοινότητα όχι απλά σσαν "πελάτης" αλλά σαν κόμβος με διασυνδέσεις.με τους γυρω που πιάνεις, πχ θα μπορύσες να "σπάσεις" 
ενα λίνκ που ίσως να υπάρχει εκει κοντά και έτσι θα μπείς στο δίκτυο σαν κόμβος, θα μποροσες επίσης να βοηθήσεις και στην εξάπλωση του δυκτίου! :: 
θα βρείς πολλά νήματα που αφορούν εξοπλισμό και οδηγίες και για τις δύο εκδοχές πελάτης-κομβος

----------


## chrismarine

στην εν λόγω περιοχή και γύρω είμαστε αρκετοί ,προέχει να βάλεις το στίγμα σου στο www.wind.awmn.net ,και εδώ είμαστε! μετα στείλε κάνα πμ σε αυτούς που σε ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθεις

----------


## ntrits

Έγινε ήδη συνεννόηση!
Γιώργο καλή αρχή

----------


## Vatos

το στίγμα υπάρχει με όνομα gpetrom #18115
και το wind το δουλεύει ένας φίλος μου από το ολυμπιακό χωριό 

έχω μιλήσει στο τηλ με τον ntrits
και κάνουμε προσπάθειες σήμερα θα παραγγείλω αυτά εδώ γιατί με το Ns2 δεν έκανα δουλειά 
ένα bullet 2 http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?ta...product_id=202
μαζί με ένα gibertiny 80άρι πιάτο 
και από όσο έχω καταλάβει χρειάζομαι και ένα feeder και ένα pigtail για να είμαι κομπλέ από εξοπλισμό για client σωστά ?

feeder για 2.5ghz δεν βρίσκω στo link shop βέβαια οπότε θα χρειαστώ μία βοήθεια ούτε μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το σωστό pigtail οπότε κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## ntrits

Δεν χρειάζεσαι feeder ούτε pigtail.
Το bullet και το πιάτο είναι οκ.

----------


## Vatos

thanks  ::  

Παράγγειλα το bullet 2 
αύριο λογικά θα το έχω θα πάρω και το πιάτο και θα ξανά μιλήσουμε

----------


## nikolas_350

> Δεν χρειάζεσαι feeder ούτε pigtail.
> Το bullet και το πιάτο είναι οκ.


Καλά pingtail με το bullet δεν χρειάζεται, χωρίς feeder όμως πως θα το κάνετε το κόλπο ??

----------


## Vatos

ok θα τσιμπήσουμε και ένα feeder το θέμα είναι οτι βρίσκω μόνο για 5ghz και όχι για 2.5 
κάποιο λινκ σε κάποιο μαγαζί ή κάποιος να πουλάει κανένα ξέρουμε ;
έστω DIY να φτιάξω ένα μόνος μου

----------


## nikolas_350

Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει κάτι, υπάρχει και αυτό

----------


## Themis Ap

Για ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό το -> feeder <-

EDIT: Ουσιαστικά με πρόλαβε ο προηγούμενος  ::

----------


## Vatos

τελικά παιδιά θα βάλουμε μια grid για αρχή

----------

